# Hope you like your Crawfish, NY Pizza, and NJ Shoreline Seafood...



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*SMOKEY!*









*DC # 0307 1790 0003 0292 5271

DC # 0307 1790 0003 0292 5301

DC # 0307 1790 0003 0292 5288*


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Could these be going to LA, NY , and NJ??? 

No matter where they land, someone's in for devastation!!! :gn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks mean..........just plain mean. :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

You trying to start your own war? :r

Go get em Joe :tu


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

mmmmm crawfish, now that we have so many S. Louianana members we should definately do a boil-herf.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Those are gonna leave a mark:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I love some crawfish, that's for sure. :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Darrell said:


> I love some crawfish, that's for sure. :tu


Crawfish Pie is one of my all-time favorites... and Crawfish Etouffee! Yummy :dr 
(I may have just helped threadjack my own thread...  )


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Smokey Joe is at it again, you better hide whoever you are.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Good thing "sisters" werent on the recipe, I would have thought it was coming to me then...thats how we do it down here in Bama (JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!)

Go Get Em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Go gettem.....:bx


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Perry72 said:


> Go gettem.....:bx


Definitely got some folks who need to feel the PAIN! :r


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the damage.
:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

The New York package landed.........with a boom!!! o

Pics tomorrow! Thanks Joe!! :tu


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Crawfish Pie is one of my all-time favorites... and Crawfish Etouffee! Yummy :dr
> (I may have just helped threadjack my own thread...  )


Mr Pritchett, are you starting a war with the cajun gorillas?  Pics to follow....... Thanks Brother


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

One of the packages was sent back to you


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> The New York package landed.........with a boom!!! o
> 
> Pics tomorrow! Thanks Joe!! :tu


Glad the package arrived safely... enjoy! :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Hmmm this does not look good. Look out guys. :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Alright now... I am PISSED!* (j/k)
Got one of the boxes back... had some bogus address. Somebody trying hard to avoid bomb damage! That will not work... your days are numbered - and I am calling you out by name: *WeekendSmoker* is toast! :ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Uh OH!!!!!! Not looking good for the weekendsmoker!!!!!

Go Get'em Joe!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Alright now... I am PISSED!* (j/k)
> Got one of the boxes back... had some bogus address. Somebody trying hard to avoid bomb damage! That will not work... your days are numbered - and I am calling you out by name: *WeekendSmoker* is toast! :ss


You're not going to like Joe when he's mad!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Alright Vince... so you can watch this bomb all the way to target! * :r

*DC # 0307 1790 0003 0292 5752*


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Mr Pritchett, are you starting a war with the cajun gorillas?  Pics to follow....... Thanks Brother


Hmm, maybe this Thursday at DJ's we can plot to put some damage on those poor non-cajuns!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Silound said:


> Hmm, maybe this Thursday at DJ's we can plot to put some damage on those poor non-cajuns!


*Insert evil laughter* :bx


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> *Insert evil laughter* :bx


Hee hee hee... Looks like the Cajuns are planning on bringing the heat. :ss

I have to admit... I am a LITTLE concerned that they are discussing an organized strategy. Should I be afraid? :r


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hee hee hee... Looks like the Cajuns are planning on bringing the heat. :ss
> 
> I have to admit... I am a LITTLE concerned that they are discussing an organized strategy. Should I be afraid? :r


If it's worth shooting once, it's worth shooting twice.

If it's worth bombing once, it's worth bombing into oblivion.


----------

